# Can you give me suggestions on my new piece?



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi, I am from Vietnam. And I wrote this piece about a week ago. I am very new at composing so I don't know if it is ok or not. If you could stop by and give it a listen and maybe leave a comment or suggestion afterwards I would be very appreciated. Thank you very much.
P/S: It was exported as audio with Musescore so sound quality isn't the best.

__
https://soundcloud.com/ho-ng-c-anh-3%2Fbabylonia


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Some interesting harmonies. I thought it was best at beginning until :40 and the end. Your building motif in the middle was weaker, I thought. Less repetition and more progressive is how I would like it more.


----------



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you very much. I will work on it. By the way do you find it similar to any other piece made by other musicians? Because some people told me it sounded similar to something they have heard in the past but since I made this by myself I was pretty sure that it was copyright safe. The only material that I used was at 93 from Rachmaninov. Thank you.


----------



## ancore (Jan 11, 2018)

I think I can feel the tension which makes it a good title of the music, its a nice piece of expressive music, but I'd not listen to it regularly


----------



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you so much for the positive feedback


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

I had it on in the background and the part that made me take particular notice was 2:06 to 2:36. Before and after that was not nearly as interesting IMO. But my opinion is of little weight.


----------



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you very much


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Hahejo said:


> Thank you very much. I will work on it. By the way do you find it similar to any other piece made by other musicians? Because some people told me it sounded similar to something they have heard in the past but since I made this by myself I was pretty sure that it was copyright safe. The only material that I used was at 93 from Rachmaninov. Thank you.


Everything now sounds at least a bit similar to something before, but I'm sure your piece won't have any copyright problems. I guess some of the harmony does sounds a bit like Rachmaninov, now you mention it.


----------



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you so much for your info, I'm working on your progressive suggestion.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Good piece! I enjoyed listening to it.


----------



## Hahejo (Jan 16, 2018)

Thank you so much!


----------

